# Hermann's Tortoise and UK supermarket greens.



## TheTurtLocker

Hello all, I'm in a bit of a bind at the moment over what to feed my Hermann's Tortoise in the next 8-9 months.

Usually I feed my little shelled friend on a mix of tortoise friendly weeds/plants/flowers I grow in a space I've allocated in my allotment.

Unfortunately, it's council owned and they've decided to redevelop said allotment. The council reckons it'll take around 8-9 months for the redevelopment to be done. Until then, the allotment isn't open to be used.

Now I have picked enough food for my Tortoise to last around 3 weeks, so I'm fine for the time being.

Once that supply has run out, I'll be looking at supermarket greens and such. My question is, what would be safe to feed my tortoise? I'm looking at shops such as Morrisons and Asda in UK, but having grown my own food before hand I've never had to purchase supermarket greens for my tortoise before, so I'm at a loss as to what would be safe.

Any help would be greatly appreciated and thank you for reading.


----------



## SueBoyle

The best supermarket mixed bag is Florette ‘Crispy’, but this does not mean it is the best tortoise food. Do you not have any country lanes near to you. I find enough stuff now for several adult tortoises now they are out of hibernation.


----------



## TheTurtLocker

Hi Sue,
Unfortunately I'm next to a fairly busy road and the closest country lanes are next to farmland where pesticides and such are used.

Of course anything I picked from my allotment had a thorough wash before and I'd do the same for any wild plants I would theoretically pick. However I'm just worried about about pollution levels and pesticides that would be harmful to my tortoise.


----------



## SueBoyle

What about your garden where he lives, scatter suitable seeds in his own area to mature as food over the summer months. I live on a main road too. The lanes are full of suitable foods though at the moment. Are you sure your farmers are using pesticides? That wouldn’t be the case with dairy or sheep farming.


----------



## TheTurtLocker

My current garden layout only has a small lawn, which is why I have the allotment for fruit and veg growing and my tortoise food.

Although I do plan to have a little garden sort out now that the weather is getting better.

As for the farmland, it's crops only around my area, I've been told they're using pesticides at least anyway.

I should actually see about getting one of those mini green houses from my local garden centre or somewhere. Just in case something like this happens again.


----------



## purplepixie

TheTurtLocker said:


> My current garden layout only has a small lawn, which is why I have the allotment for fruit and veg growing and my tortoise food.
> 
> Although I do plan to have a little garden sort out now that the weather is getting better.
> 
> As for the farmland, it's crops only around my area, I've been told they're using pesticides at least anyway.
> 
> I should actually see about getting one of those mini green houses from my local garden centre or somewhere. Just in case something like this happens again.



It is possible to grow weeds and flowers in pots, although its not the best. But could get you over this period:0) Or dig some weeds up and plant in pots:0)


----------



## SueBoyle

TheTurtLocker said:


> My current garden layout only has a small lawn, which is why I have the allotment for fruit and veg growing and my tortoise food.
> 
> Although I do plan to have a little garden sort out now that the weather is getting better.
> 
> As for the farmland, it's crops only around my area, I've been told they're using pesticides at least anyway.
> 
> I should actually see about getting one of those mini green houses from my local garden centre or somewhere. Just in case something like this happens again.


Aw that’s a shame , it’s mainly sheep and dairy here. Try growing some in tubs or pots, but let them grow to maturity otherwise they are no better than super market greens. They need to be tough and fibrous if possible.


----------



## ian14

You can pick up packs of seeds to grow tortoise-friendly plants. Not sure how long that would take but it could be an idea if you struggle to find anything else.


----------



## TheTurtLocker

Fortunately, I already have plenty of tortoise food seed.

Honestly didn't think of pots before I read your posts. Managed to get onto the allotment yesterday and dig up some plants to transfer over into pots. So hopefully I should be sorted now.

My only worry is over tending pot grown plants. Something I tend to do very easily!


----------



## purplepixie

TheTurtLocker said:


> Fortunately, I already have plenty of tortoise food seed.
> 
> Honestly didn't think of pots before I read your posts. Managed to get onto the allotment yesterday and dig up some plants to transfer over into pots. So hopefully I should be sorted now.
> 
> My only worry is over tending pot grown plants. Something I tend to do very easily!


Just put them in a sheltered place if possible, and put a largish saucer under them. A lot depends on where you live as when and how much to water. But weeds are usually hard to kill:0) Use poor soil for sowing the seeds then they grow like weeds:0) If you keep the pots or some of them, then over watering might not be a problem:0)


----------



## notropsis

in the meantime Morrisons do bags of greens such as mixed leaf, rocket, water cress etc. ours do well on that with a little calcium powder and vitamins sprinkled on. His particular favourite is boiled and mashed carrots and sprouts! I got him from an auction about 3 years ago! in such a poor state I didn't think he would make it. with a bumpy shell and overgrown mouth.
But he hasn't looked back. Wasn't actually looking for a tortoise. and when I brought him home it was November and all I had was carrots and sprouts!


----------



## purplepixie

notropsis said:


> in the meantime Morrisons do bags of greens such as mixed leaf, rocket, water cress etc. ours do well on that with a little calcium powder and vitamins sprinkled on. His particular favourite is boiled and mashed carrots and sprouts! I got him from an auction about 3 years ago! in such a poor state I didn't think he would make it. with a bumpy shell and overgrown mouth.
> But he hasn't looked back. Wasn't actually looking for a tortoise. and when I brought him home it was November and all I had was carrots and sprouts!



Sorry carrots and sprouts are not good in the long run health wise. Where would they get them in the wild?
They need foods they can tug at to stop their beaks over growing:0)


----------



## notropsis

Thanks for your comment but in the short term it saved his life. Perhaps you could direct your comments about his beak to the people who neglected him in the first place.
I know they would not cook for themselves in the wild!
And I will not argue with anyone on a forum. These are supposed to be places to share experience not try and get one up on others.
Anyway can't stop, just out to pick some kendals mint cake and a slice of pizza off a tree!


----------



## purplepixie

notropsis said:


> Thanks for your comment but in the short term it saved his life. Perhaps you could direct your comments about his beak to the people who neglected him in the first place.
> I know they would not cook for themselves in the wild!
> And I will not argue with anyone on a forum. These are supposed to be places to share experience not try and get one up on others.
> Anyway can't stop, just out to pick some kendals mint cake and a slice of pizza off a tree!


This was not meant to be insulting, just giving advice. Its a pity you could not see the positives, rather than the negatives:0( We only try to help.


----------



## notropsis

There arn't any All three of your sentences are negative
and having to have the statement "No offence is meant by this message" flashing up before you even touch the keyboard. is suspect.
perhaps if you thought first you might come over less offensive in the first place!
and as for your 43 years experience - I got my first tortoise in 1969 for 7 shillings and 6 pence. Whats more my sister still has her!
but I don't feel the need to display that on my profile.
I wasn't addressing you in the first place but answering the question re supermarket greens .
finally this tortoises beak was so bad including mouth rot he couldn't 'Tug' at anything.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

notropsis said:


> There arn't any All three of your sentences are negative
> and having to have the statement "No offence is meant by this message" flashing up before you even touch the keyboard. is suspect.
> perhaps if you thought first you might come over less offensive in the first place!
> and as for your 43 years experience - I got my first tortoise in 1969 for 7 shillings and 6 pence. Whats more my sister still has her!
> but I don't feel the need to display that on my profile.
> I wasn't addressing you in the first place but answering the question re supermarket greens .
> finally this tortoises beak was so bad including mouth rot he couldn't 'Tug' at anything.


What you are feeding is not ideal.

What is the tortoise's beak like now? An auction site - hopefully not eBay as animal sales are not permitted!


----------



## notropsis

Tell you what delete my account! too many self appointed little experts on here
A / NOT AN AUCTION SITE IT WAS FUR AND FEATHER AUCTION WAS AFTER DIAMOND DOVES AND BOUGHT THIS AS IT WAS HELD UP IN THE AIR IN ORDER TO RESCUE IT. AND I AM PRETTY SURE IF I HADN'T IT WOULD HAVE BEEN DEAD SOON AFTER!

B/ IT LIVES OUTDOORS IN THE SUMMER STAMPING AROUND EATING ALL SORTS OF WEEDS AND PLANTS. IT ATE BOILED SPROUTS WHEN IT COULDNT MANAGE ANYTHING ELSE DUE TO ITS BEAK WHICH IS NOW FINE, AND THE BUMPY SHELL IS FLATTENING OUT NICELY. SOMETIMES HE WONT HIBERNATE UNTILL LATE IN THE YEAR WHEN MOST GREEN STUFF HAS DIED BACK. THEN I GIVE HIM SUPERMARKET GREENS. WHAT WOULD YOU SUGGEST? FRESH AIR?

JESUS I'M NOT SURPRISED NEWBIES DONT STAY HERE THEY ARE AFRAID TO SAY ANYTHING
SO PLEASE , STUFF IT! Won't be long before the hobby is banned anyway and little hitlers on here are speeding it up!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Very clever rewording your last post, deleting the 'f' word and the name calling plus removing your previous posts saying you bought the tortoise at an auction and were still feeding it boiled sprouts and carrots.

Don't bother deleting your account, I'll do it for you.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Trying to open a new account to rejoin won't work either.


----------



## frogeyed

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Trying to open a new account to rejoin won't work either.


Very interesting.
Obviously I've not seen the deleted posts, however the posts I did read when suggestions were given about Morrison's greens choices.
Also the details of their experiences since purchasing the tortoise and how it's recovered and only feeding boiled carrots etc when it couldn't eat anything else seems reasonable and logical..

Before I close My account also, I know only too well what it's like being on the receiving end of Two particular Point scorers on this forum.
It doesn't bother me personally, but have you ever considered that not everyone is thick skinned and take sarcastic personally.
PS.
I have noticed that one of the two mentioned have toned down their replies somewhat.
The other has apparently blocked me, so that's of little consequence as I shan't be around anymore.
Oh. - Malc was right.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

frogeyed said:


> Very interesting.
> Obviously I've not seen the deleted posts, however the posts I did read when suggestions were given about Morrison's greens choices.
> Also the details of their experiences since purchasing the tortoise and how it's recovered and only feeding boiled carrots etc when it couldn't eat anything else seems reasonable and logical..
> 
> Before I close My account also, I know only too well what it's like being on the receiving end of Two particular Point scorers on this forum.
> It doesn't bother me personally, but have you ever considered that not everyone is thick skinned and take sarcastic personally.
> PS.
> I have noticed that one of the two mentioned have toned down their replies somewhat.
> The other has apparently blocked me, so that's of little consequence as I shan't be around anymore.
> Oh. - Malc was right.


The replies you saw were edited ones, in fact changed several times. The swearing was not necessary and a tirade of abuse followed the infraction issued. If it had been made clearer things might have been different, but it was clearly stated that boiled carrots and sprouts were being fed, and were still being fed. Other foods could have been tried, and indeed it would appear that the tortoise is now eating weeds and flowers.

The OP hasn't been back, but at least they were already aware of what a tortoise should be eating.

Your point scorers, fortunately, don't frequent this part of the Forum, very often, if at all.


----------



## TheTurtLocker

Hi all, 
Just thought I'd give a small update really.

Planted a few things into pots for the garden and also managed to "borrow" the cats kitchen window sill as it gets the most sun.

Everything is growing well I'd say. No real misshaps yet, so fingers crossed it continues that way.


----------



## purplepixie

TheTurtLocker said:


> Hi all,
> Just thought I'd give a small update really.
> 
> Planted a few things into pots for the garden and also managed to "borrow" the cats kitchen window sill as it gets the most sun.
> 
> Everything is growing well I'd say. No real misshaps yet, so fingers crossed it continues that way.



Its great to share ideas:0)


----------

